
PlayStation 5 design begins to leak - cududa
https://gizmodo.com/a-story-about-two-tiny-fuzzy-photos-of-a-playstation-5-1837594238
======
rvz
I hope this design isn't true or scrapped because that initially looks like a
sore thumb in a typical living room.

